# Is Cubesmith still in business?



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 30, 2015)

I couldn't find a recent thread about this. I ordered some stickers on the 11th. I never heard from them if anything was sent out and sent an email about a week ago with still no response. Has anyone else ordered anything from them recently?


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 30, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I couldn't find a recent thread about this. I ordered some stickers on the 11th. I never heard from them if anything was sent out and sent an email about a week ago with still no response. Has anyone else ordered anything from them recently?



I ordered tiles from them over the summer. Never heard anything from them, but the tiles arrived on time.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 30, 2015)

One of my friends, Adam (TheRubiksCubed on YT) is somewhat partnered with them, which started over the summer iirc. Not quite sure what's up with them now, although I know they were active recently.


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow that's unacceptable 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Dec 1, 2015)

Ya, nothing in the mail yet, but the only way I know I ordered is because I have my Paypal notification.


----------



## Themagicman03 (Dec 4, 2015)

Anything yet?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Dec 6, 2015)

So nothing yet. I'm going to order from another place. What would be the best place to order a set of super cube stickers to be shipped to the U.S.? I was hoping or the ones with the arrows.


----------



## Darja (Dec 6, 2015)

I had a similar situationw when I ordered some 3x3 stickers maybe half a year ago. I don't remember if they sent out any emails, but after a month or so I got them.


----------



## jamessorsona (Dec 6, 2015)

Wow. Cubesmith. Brings back some throwback memories into the cubing community.


----------



## KenBrace (Dec 19, 2015)

*What happened to Cube Smith?*

I order a bunch of stickers from Cube Smith several weeks ago but haven't received my package or heard anything from them. I even sent them a couple contact messages but no response. Are they out of business? If so, I'll need to make a PayPal charge-back. When was the last time you ordered something from them? Thanks!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 19, 2015)

I heard that they never reply, but they get orders shipped out anyway. I never ordered anything from them, because of this.


----------



## SenorJuan (Dec 19, 2015)

Some chat here:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?56144-Is-Cubesmith-still-in-business


----------



## KenBrace (Dec 19, 2015)

I really hope they get my order shipped off soon. Don't think I'll be buying from them again. Not very professional to just leave people in limbo like this.


----------



## puzzlesmith (Dec 19, 2015)

I ordered from cubesmith in October, waited a month and a half with many unanswered emails, then went through PayPal with a claim. PayPal said that cubesmith never responded, so I got my money back and that was the end of that. I really would like to have some new stickers though as I am working with custom 3D printed puzzles and cubesmith seems like the monopoly for the sticker printing business.


----------



## TheSeppomania (Dec 21, 2015)

Cubesmith wrote a message on facebook a couple of weeks ago. 

I'd put a link here, but my handy won't...


----------



## aie (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm in the situation. I gave up, and now I've lost my money ordering their crap. After a few weeks of no replies, I just ordered from the Cubicle, and they arrived faster than I had thought from US to UK. I'm so mad about cubesmith. They used to always reply to customer emails in the past, but I also have a feeling that they aren't active. AT LEAST mention something on your website Cubesmith. Super mad. Whatever. I recommend the Cubicle for stickers. A wider color selection, cut to measure the cube and similar prices.


----------



## Ransom5hunna (Jan 21, 2016)

*Cubesmith Order Never Gotten*

Ive contacted cubesmith twice and they have not responded i hope to get get some help coming here its been a month i checked spam and stuff it was just some stickers (Megaminx and Mirror and uncut vinyl) i ordered it in december of 2015 no reply to email either cubical never responded either to a seperate problem


----------



## aholeinthewor1d (Jan 28, 2016)

I was considering ordering stuff today from them good thing I saw this. I ordered once from the cubicle and pairs $2 for rush processing and everything went fine. I've been looking at other US based sites but seems the cubicle is the only reliable one?


----------



## Dongrayblack (Feb 16, 2016)

I ordered three sets of tiles from them on January 22nd and have heard nothing after sending two emails to [email protected].
I am reluctant to dispute through PayPal because I remember when they were the go to place to get stickers and tiles, I ordered a bunch of stickers from the cubicle, but I still love cubesmith's tiles. I guess I'll wait until the last day that I'm given to file a dispute, seeing as how this kind of delay has been kind of common in the last several months. Someone form cubesmith said that they were going through major changes in the shop.


----------



## radmin (Feb 18, 2016)

With decent computer skills their stickers are relatively easy to make at home but the their tiles are special. 
They are made of a a hard to find material, cut with expensive di cutting techniques, and have custom-applied adhesive. 
If they are truly out of business there will be a tile void for sure.


----------



## Trickydicky (Feb 22, 2016)

*Cubesmith*

Hi all,I ordered some replacement stickers for my cubes from Cubesmith.After 3 weeks I haven't received any stickers or had any reply to the emails I have sent to them.Has anyone else had problems with Cubesmith and can anyone recommend another reliable sticker supplier?Cheers


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 23, 2016)

Look at the previous posts of this thread, I haven't ever bought from cubesmith, but they're probably out of business. I recommend thecubicle.us for stickers. They are very reliable and have excellent customer service.


----------



## Trickydicky (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks Rocky,I'll give cubicle a try.


----------



## Douf (Feb 23, 2016)

I've made a claim through PayPal today as well, and will be refunded in 10 days. Cubesmith cannot simply go 'out of business' and ignore their 'customers' while still taking everyone's money - shocking. Just don't use them. It's time to find a new sticker source. I recommend everybody who has money lost to them to dispute it with PayPal and get your refund soon, because you're not getting your stickers.


----------



## DELToS (Feb 23, 2016)

Rocky0701 said:


> Look at the previous posts of this thread, I haven't ever bought from cubesmith, but they're probably out of business. I recommend thecubicle.us for stickers. They are very reliable and have excellent customer service.



The Cubicle? Excellent customer service? HA! That's really funny. Oh, you're being serious? Well. For one, I recently got an order from them including their color sheet, and it had no colors on it?? I emailed them a few months ago, no response. It takes them multiple weeks for them to ship out my orders, while (for example) SpeedCubeShop ships out within the day.


----------



## bonerici (Feb 24, 2016)

only cubesmith has those tiles I like. not a speedsolver and I love the fresh look of tiles. I placed an order in december never came, cancelling it. And now I reordered it I want those tiles so bad! Maybe I'll get them by next christmas.


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 25, 2016)

Without CubeSmith around, does anyone know somewhere in the United States that sells Mirror Blocks stickers in various colors? I did some Googling, but could only find UK shops that sold them, and I personally prefer buying from US shops if possible.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 25, 2016)

I finally got my stickers two months after I ordered them. I never got any response to any emails but they did come in. I have no idea what's going on over there.


----------



## subtoolmayn (Mar 7, 2016)

*Anyone having a problem with Cubesmith?*

Hey guys. I ordered some stickers on cubesmith back on 2-14 and haven't heard anything. I've sent a couple e-mails after I waited 2 weeks. But they still haven't gotten back to me. Is this normal for them or should I be worried? This is my first time ordering from them. Thanks


----------



## Cubister (Mar 7, 2016)

Just read the previous comments.


----------



## Douf (Mar 7, 2016)

subtoolmayn said:


> Hey guys. I ordered some stickers on cubesmith back on 2-14 and haven't heard anything. I've sent a couple e-mails after I waited 2 weeks. But they still haven't gotten back to me. Is this normal for them or should I be worried? This is my first time ordering from them. Thanks


Be worried. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 7, 2016)

subtoolmayn said:


> Hey guys. I ordered some stickers on cubesmith back on 2-14 and haven't heard anything. I've sent a couple e-mails after I waited 2 weeks. But they still haven't gotten back to me. Is this normal for them or should I be worried? This is my first time ordering from them. Thanks



I got mine a couple months later. Still no contact from anyone. It seems they are still fulfilling orders, but not in a timely or professional manner.


----------



## htse (Mar 10, 2016)

I ordered some in the early - middle of December, contacted them in January if my stickers are shipped, never heard back. opened a claim early-mid of Feb and i got my money back now. I used to order from them almost monthly, i dont know what is going on now. used to be a really good source.


----------



## BrassCube (May 12, 2016)

Does anyone know what happened to Cubesmith? I have been trying to order tiles from there for about two months.


----------



## DTCuber (May 12, 2016)

BrassCube said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Cubesmith? I have been trying to order tiles from there for about two months.



Read the previous replies.


----------



## Kotra25 (May 16, 2016)

Why not use olivers sticker shop?


----------



## stoic (May 16, 2016)

Straight from the horse's mouth:


> "The report of my death was an exaggeration"
> 
> Anyway, here's the scoop. I have another business in conjunction with Cubesmith. Things took a bad turn a few months back and I had to cut back on employee hours. Once that happened my employees both got new jobs at the same time and I have been scrambling to get caught up since then.
> 
> ...


From here:
clicky


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 25, 2016)

Hopefully he can catch up soon. He has some nice things there.


----------



## Lid (Jun 17, 2016)

Website is gone, so I guess cubesmith is no more.


----------



## Berd (Jun 17, 2016)

Lid said:


> Website is gone, so I guess cubesmith is no more.


RIP.


----------



## Douf (Jun 18, 2016)

Super ungraceful exit. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timelord111 (Jan 10, 2017)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> I couldn't find a recent thread about this. I ordered some stickers on the 11th. I never heard from them if anything was sent out and sent an email about a week ago with still no response. Has anyone else ordered anything from them recently?


As far as I know cube smith had three major people running it, and the head guy owns a printing company. The other guys quit and the head guy has been caught up with his other company, so no cubesmith until there are more co-owners.
Sorry for the lack of information, but that's all I got.


----------

